# Refilling CO2 in Tri-Cities?



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Where can I refill my 5kg CO2 tank? How much will it cost? Thx!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Cheapest by far in Royal City Fire near King Ed. If you don'et need hydro test, they will refill for on the spot for around $20.

KMS will do it for about $35.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

You could try these guys. I've heard good reviews. Can't recall price though:

Welcome to Mainlandweld.com your online source for welding supllies and information


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

They are a great shop for miscellaneos supplies such as teh nylon washer that we all tends to loose. I think they are a bit more expensive but great people to deal with. They also open Saturday wheras Royal City opens Mon - Fri.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

ok! Thx so much!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Never get to fill it... Sold! Lol


----------

